# Standard controller or PID controller



## Leon1972 (Dec 23, 2018)

So I live in the Pacific Northwest in the Puget Sound. Lots of rain, short summers ,lower temps.
     I am trying to figure out if I need to worry about high temp swings because of this. I am thinking a blanket to help retain heat or something with a pid controller to help manage the temp swings better (last resort).
     Opinions, expertise and experience welcome please.
     And happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## BKING! (Dec 23, 2018)

Depends if temp swings are going to bother you or not. If you don’t mind your smoker swinging from 200 to 250 deg all cook long then don’t worry about it. I like mine to swing 5 deg or so. Everyone is different in what they can tolerate or what they deem acceptable. Food is going to be good either way. Back when I was stick burning my smoker swung between a 250 to 300 deg range.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 23, 2018)

I live much much further south (thankful). But can tell you that once I bought a unit with a PID I never looked back.  B


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 23, 2018)

If you get a PID to begin with you will have the best way to control temperature.
If you don't get a PID, you will always wonder if you are missing something. 
While a PID is not perfect, it is a damn sight tighter than any other way available at a reasonable cost today.
So Yes, get a PID to begin with.


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 7, 2019)

Is there a make and model that you'd recommend?


----------



## idahopz (Jan 7, 2019)

I too live in the Pacific Northwest. I use an Auber dual probe PID to control a Bradley 4-rack analog smoker. It works great. I use it in the Bradley mainly for smoking cheese, which is a perfect use for the underpowered Bradley.

I started smoking meats about 30 years ago using a Big Chief, and it was used to make countless batches of jerky and salmon, but temperature control is not the forte of that unit. Because you can control almost anything analog with the Auber, I started using it with the Big Chief (mostly for nostalgia), and it works perfectly. The Bradley would work as well, but it is fun for me to use the Big Chief.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 7, 2019)

Turfgrass said:


> Is there a make and model that you'd recommend?



I'm using an Inkbird PID ITC-106VH Digital PID Temperature Controller + K SENSOR + 40a SSR US
But I'm a builder and tinkerer.
But a lot of folks here use an Auber PID, which is Plug and Play.
Either way, you will need to modify, any but the most basic smokers, to bypass the control relay to use a PID controller.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 7, 2019)

idahopz said:


> but it is fun for me to use the Big Chief.



That's all my SIL in Port Orchard WA uses. Wonderful smoked Salmon from it!
But with a 150 watt element, and skinny aluminum box, it is what I'd call a cold smoker.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 7, 2019)

I use an Auber dual probe PID to control as well and love it. It has 6 programmable settings so I don't have to worry about temp swing anymore...


----------



## Leon1972 (Jan 7, 2019)

Well I would just buy a smoker with a pid built in I think.


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 7, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I'm using an Inkbird PID ITC-106VH Digital PID Temperature Controller + K SENSOR + 40a SSR US
> But I'm a builder and tinkerer.
> But a lot of folks here use an Auber PID, which is Plug and Play.
> Either way, you will need to modify, any but the most basic smokers, to bypass the control relay to use a PID controller.


I plan going with the 22” WSM and potentially modify it should I do overnight smokes.   Just trying to research now and get some opinions on a controller and blower.   

I do use a similar setup in my beer brewing control, but with a different sensor.   Inkbird are nice, but wish I could understand the manual more, so I could understand all of the programming options and values.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, that's an entirely different kettle of fish.
There are controllers made for charcoal and wood burners. But I'm electric and Pellet/Dust user myself.
I've seen some around here, or linked in posts.


----------



## Turfgrass (Jan 8, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Well, that's an entirely different kettle of fish.
> There are controllers made for charcoal and wood burners. But I'm electric and Pellet/Dust user myself.
> I've seen some around here, or linked in posts.


Yeah, just mentioning a setup with similar components.  Good stuff.


----------

